# H-19 B Chickasaw



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

Grandson has been asking me for a helicopter model so I had this little project sitting in the back of the closet, gotta make the young'un's happy.

http://img284.imageshack.us/img284/7313/chopper12uu.jpg


----------



## buddho (Jul 31, 2005)

Fantastic job on the Helicopter, Robert!

Regards, Dan


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Great Job!!!!!


----------



## MangoMan (Jul 29, 1999)

OK, shoot me if you will, but you knew someone was gonna ask...

Is the star on the door supposed to be on upside down?

Now, in my defense, I haven't done much research on this particular bird. I have a kit of it that I'm going to do in CG colors, someday, but that's about it.

You did a great job on the kit, and it looks great, which is why this one little detail jumped out at me. Hope mine comes out half as good.


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

You want the truth, I noticed the mistake after I cemented the door in place. I painted the door and applied the decal while the door was still on the sprue tree. As I placed the nose star on I glanced at the side door, and said crap..... Good thing my grandson is 5 he'll never notice, and your the first to say anything. Ding Ding Ding you win one hour of home air banjo lessons.


----------



## MangoMan (Jul 29, 1999)

Thanks for the verification! I wasn't trying to pick on you or anything (the kit does look really good). I'm sure your grandson will love it. Keep up the good work!


----------

